# Tomcat Startpage ändern



## loopsen (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versucher die Tomcat Startpage zu ändern. So das beim aufruf von http://localhost:8080 gleich meine page kommt und nicht die "apache willkommenspage" wo ändere ich das oder was muss ich tun?


----------



## maki (14. Feb 2008)

Der Begriff "Context" sagt dir etwas?


----------



## loopsen (14. Feb 2008)

ja klar sagt mir das was. 

ich will das meine page von http://localhost:8080 aufrufbar ist und nich von 
http://localhost:8080/pagename!

wkann man das im context ändern?

oder muss ich vom ROOT ordner einfach eine Umleitung machen, das ist doch nicht sauber oder?


----------



## maki (14. Feb 2008)

Den ROOT context zu verwenden ist nur in den seltenste Fällen sauber, die meisten Menschen schreiben dann Webanwendungen die nur noch als ROOT Kontext funktionieren.

Mach doch einfach einen redirect/forward auf deinen Kontext vom ROOT Kontext.

Ansonsten in Tomcat: Die war datei muss ROOT.war heissen. Es darf natürlich keinen anderen ROOT geben.


----------



## loopsen (14. Feb 2008)

okey das wollte ich wissen, aber es sollte doch möglich sein einen anderen context einfach als default anzugeben, dass der zuerst gelädt wird?


----------

